# x trail loud rough noise from cam or vvt-i



## rudolph jbay (Aug 17, 2012)

hello all i amfrom jeffreys bay south africa

i have a 2007 nissan x trail 2.5 se a/t 4x4 

this is sucha great car but now trouble has started. i replaced the compleate timing chain and intake vvti sprock because there was a loud noise that sounds lik a chain running on plastic. so everything was replaced and put together we started it an low and behold the sound is stil there.

you start it and as soon as it reaches 1600 rpm to 2200rpm thenoise soinds very loud and grunchi. if you rev it up it is gone. then if jou stop itandstart it is grunch and thenit idlesfine but assoon as you rev between the parametiers of 16-20 thenthe noise is there. 

What can it be?
1. vvti not right
2. cam shaft sensorbroken?
valve broken?
piston broken?
oil pressure probem?

please help i need this to be sorted


----------



## Leon 46 (May 26, 2021)

This post is so old, but i'm going to reply anyway. sounds to me like the cam followers. valve clearance needs to be adjusted. had a similar sound on my Xtrail.


----------

